# JVx neues Applikations Framework



## rhoermann (16. Januar 2010)

Hallo, 

Falls ihr Zeit und Lust habt schaut euch einfach mal das Open Source Framework JVx an.  http://www.sibvisions.com/jvx

Es spart echt viel Code bei der Umsetzung von professionellen Datenbank Anwendungen. Man hat gleich "out of the box" einen fertigen Appliaktionsrahmen mit Toolbar, Menü, Standard Funktionen, Hilfe, usw..., braucht nur noch die Masken designen und die Datenbank Tabellen anlegen.  und selbst das geht recht einfach... wenn man sich das Demo kopiert und seine Anforderungen einbaut... http://www.sibvisions.com/de/jvxmdemo

Die GUI ist echt schnell, und man hat sofort mit Webstart oder Java Applet eine installationsfreie Intranet oder RIA Applikation. Das User Interface ist Plattform unabhängig, daher man kann statt Swing auch andere einsetzen. An einem AJAX GUI (extGWT wird integriert) und der Qt UI Integration wird gerade entwickelt. Selber Source andere GUI Plattform...

AddOns für *Android *ist gerade neu herausgekommen. Eine .Net Anbindung für z.B.: Silverlight wird gerade entwickelt...

Euer Feedback würde mich brennend intressieren.

Lg

Roland


----------

